# Eyelash Extensions? Are They Worth the Cost?



## OverallBeauty (Jun 1, 2008)

As we watch famous celebrities such as Beyonce, Jennifer Lopez and others walk down the red carpet, we canâ€™t help but see they have the most amazing eyes. They have long, lush lashes we canâ€™t help but want for ourselves.
For those with money the cost isnâ€™t a problem, for those of us with a budget, getting eyelash extensions may not be cost effective to have the look maintain. For example the most beautiful Beyonce has a new full set at $500 every three months but they are costing her $120 per month upkeep. Lose one eyelash and thatâ€™s $20 all by its self. Yes, that's the truth per eyelash can run you about $20.00 each.

*What is it about eyelash extensions that has them become one of the latest craze? *
Unlike traditional false lashes that are applied in strips and last a day before needing to be removed, eyelash extensions are glued to your natural eyelashes and last as long as that eyelash does, 6 to 8 weeks depending on care. Eyelash extensions are applied with an adhesive that dries soft allowing lashes to stay flexible and natural looking.
Because they are bonded to each individual lash and not your skin, eyelash extensions can last up to two months. They fall out when your natural lash does.To maintain the look, you need a touch up every two to three weeks to replace any eyelashes that have fallen out.

There are cases rare as it can be but true, that those that have worn extensions for so long period of time have become allergic to the glue that is used! This happen to a eyelash salon owner who is an professional at putting on and maintaining eyelash extensions.
The number one thing about eyelash extensions you must have it done by an professional or mistakes can happen and possible cause your lashes to fall out! Make sure the person going to do your eyelash extensions has an license to do so.

*Are there other products out there that could possible give you the same look for less cost?* Yes there are two main products you
can now buy that will help give you the look of eyelash extensions both under $25. *(Link removed)* is one product that can be found only on the web and Fiberwig that you can buy at your local Sephora. Both can give you the look of long lush lashes but you have to use them with your mascara. They only last a day and come off with your makeup remover at night. $25 a tube verses $300 and two hours plus of your time to put the first set on, I will take *(Link removed)* any day!

*There is no such thing as semi-permanent eyelashes, all types of eyelash extensions are called semi-permanent.* There is now a process
now that you can have permanent eyelashes transplanted. Itâ€™s the same idea as if you are having hair replanted. The only permanent eyelashes are eyelash transplants which are performed under anesthetic by a doctor and will cost you approximately $5,000.

Eyelash extensions are something you really need to think about, the cost factor as well as time factor. They must be kept up if you really want to keep the look. There is things you must do to keep them looking good. For everyday, it comes down to one real fact, can you afford them?

Take time to do your research, check out the salons in your area, ask your friends who have had it done their thoughts about it. Check out the prices the salons in your area are asking, always ask if they have a license to do them. Start out with a list of questions you may have and when you find someone you think you can trust, go in and check out their salon. If you are happy with what you see, and you have the money in your budget then go for it!. Itâ€™s your time and your money and your eyes, so have fun!

Copyright 2008 Kim Snyder *(Link removed)*, offering tips, tricks and ideas all around and about Beauty. It is our passion to help others feel and be as beauty on the outside as they are on the inside. *Making you feel Beautiful is our passion, What's yours?*


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jun 2, 2008)

I have tried eyelash extensions and was very disappointed. The price was $120.00, and they looked beautiful for about 2 days. Then they begn to fall out and I had to go back for a re-do of missing lashes every 2 weeks--more money. Within the 2 weeks, they were almost comletely gone. I don't recommend the at all. Learned my lesson.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 3, 2008)

Kookie, I think it is the type of glue they used. Other places use better glue, so your extensions stay on longer.


----------



## OverallBeauty (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for commenting. When I talked with a salon owner here in Elk Grove
she told me about not being to have them any longer do to the glue.
There is glues out there that should make them hold at least 4 to 6 weeks
before they start to fall out. That's why having them done by a professional
is so important.
Also in doing the research for this article I have found that brands of lashes
that are used for eyelash extensions, they have their own types of glue.

(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)

You got to be careful about the glue type as well, one glue that can be
used and is used to save money I guess is like a type of Crazy Glue.





Not what I want on my lashes that for sure!

What was really wild was I found someone online who has her own do it
yourself kit!!!



She is a makeup artist in Canada. Wild huh?


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 3, 2008)

For the price I'd stick to fake lashes!!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jun 3, 2008)

I was very disappointed. They were beautiful as long as they stayed on.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 15, 2011)

These remind me of braces but for your eyes. They're glued permanently, but lose a few and it bites your wallet in its butt.

I will stick to false lashes and mascara!!


----------



## sheanna (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, I'm new and really impressed. There are some really good replies here. So  my 2 cents, I found this on the web, but there are ltos of resources around.

Q: How do I look after my Eyelash Extensions?
A: Try not to rub or scratch your eyes and use makeup removers and cleansers containing oils carefully as they can loosen the adhesive which bonds the extension to your natural eyelash.
 
Q: How long do the extensions last?
A: Each extension is bonded to a single natural lash. Extensions can stay in place for as long as two months if cared for properly. 
 
Q: How long does it take to apply extensions?
A: The initial application normally takes between 60 to 90 minutes depending on how many lashes are applied. Re-applications and touch-ups usually take about half an hour. 

Q: Where do I find a Certified Lashologist?
A: Most manufacturers will train someone on their own products. The only group that can certify a Lashologist with a more comprensive set of skills is the Lashologist Council of America
 
Q: Why do i need to come for fills?

A: Your natural eyelash growth cycle is between 30 and 90 days. All of your eyelashes do not fall out at the same time, they replenish gradually day by day. You may loose 2 or 3 lashes per day and when your lashes are short you donâ€™t notice it, but with an extension there is a length difference. 
 
Q: What do I do before I come in for an eyelash extension appointment?
A: You should clean your lashes with a mild, oil free cleanser. Do not use mascara or perm the lashes.
 
Q: Is the extension glued to my skin?
A: No, the extensions are glued about 1mm from the base of the eyelash and the extension and glue must never come into contact with the skin.
 
Q: Are the eyelash glues recommended for sensitive skin?
A: This should not be a problem as the eyelash extension and glue do not come in contact with skin. The extension is applied directly to the natural eyelash.
 
Q: What are eyelash extensions?
A: Eyelash extensions are individual synthetic eyelashes which are attached to your natural eyelash with a special adhesive that will last for up to two months. Once attached they look just like your natural lashes, only longer and fuller. 
 
Q: Can anyone Apply eyelash extensions?
A: Only people trained in the application of eyelash extensions should be performing the procedure.
 
Q: How often do they need to be re applied?
A: The natural growth and loss of your own eyelashes will determine the frequency for touch-ups. The normal period is about two weeks.
 
Q: Do eyelash extensions come in different colours?
A: Eyelash extensions are available in Black,Brown,Blue,Green and Purple. They also come in varying lengths from 8mm to 14mm so we can achieve the exact look that you want for the occasion.

Q: Who uses Eyelash Extensions?
A: Stars and Models have been enjoying longer eyelashes for years. Because they look so real, anyone could be wearing them and you would never know! You can be the first in your circle of friends to wear them!
 
Q: I sleep on my stomach. Will this affect my lashes?
A: If you sleep on your stomach or sleep with a pillow or blanket over your head, the longevity of your lashes will be diminished. If you sleep on your side you will notice that the side that you sleep on will loose lashes a bit more than the other side
 
Q: How do I maintain my lashes?
A: Touch ups on a 2 or 3 week basis are required to replace lost lashes. After several touch ups, your technician may suggest a new set to keep the lashes looking fresh and new.


----------



## Ginarav (Jan 14, 2012)

I have tryed eyelash extension lately..they were having a special deal for 80$ so I thought It was worth a try

They turned out really beautiful

I love that your eyes look awake and put together from the moment you wake up. I didnt like that I was limited in what makeup i could wear

Putting eyeliner is more difficult..and even harder to remove

I actually removed them myself after 2 weeks and was glad to be able to wear mascara again !!

Its great for someone who doesnt like to wear alot of makeup..or likes to do minimum effort to get ready


----------



## Cherries (Jan 27, 2012)

I've tried eyelash extensions once. Too expensive for my budget! Too high maintenance. I find that I cannot wash my face well enough or remove my eye make up thoroughly with them on, YUKk!. So, I decided to go back to strip eyelashes. I love the different varieties. It gives you more freedom in choosing a different look everyday. Recently, I was shopping online for the best price of lashes out there, and sure enough I came across a great magnific deal! Take notes Gals here is my secret spot... This web site called eyeLuv.me. Brand is eLm I think ,no not elf , ELM. I mean they sell all types of strip falsies. They have the best quality of 100% human hair. Feels comfortable and so easy to apply.Great service and the cutest packaging. Check them out and get more for your $dollar$.Oh, and shipping is free . {link deleted} Love it!!!! Cherrieliciuos


----------



## marusia (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello all! Long time lurker here and I thought I'd share my experience with eyelash extensions. I'm not sure how many different brands and types there are out there, but I use Novalash. I am not a representative and I am not trained in applying them either. This is 100% true so you can read between the crap and see what's really up! My bottom lashes are non-existant. My top lashes are pretty decent. I am a mascara fiend. One of my friends won a discount on a Novalash contest and she posted her pictures afterward on facebook. When I asked her about them, she said she got them done an hour away from where I live. After googling eyelash extensions, I learned she's the only person licensed to do them in my area. So, I drive 2 hours roundtrip every 3 weeks to get them done.

Alright. So, the first visit was $150 for the top and $50 for the bottom. She told me my lashes are long enough on top that she could use her longest lashes, so that's what I opted for. I have 8mm, 10mm, 12mm, and 14mm on top and 6mm on the bottom. Mine are black and the thickest ones she had on top and the only thickness they make for bottom lashes on bottom.

She lays me on the table and she tapes my bottom lashes down. Then she gets out some kind of black permanent glue and applies my top lashes. It took about 2 hours for the tops. The only things I don't like is after a while, the glue burns my nose and eyes from the fumes a bit. I also don't like some sometimes she accidently pinches my skin. Doesn't feel too good.





Bottom lashes took about 1/2 an hour the first time. She used permanent glue on the ones while I could keep open and semi-permanent after they burned too much to keep open anymore.

I just went for my 1st fill today. It was $30 for top and $20 for bottom, so I'll be out $50 every 3 weeks to get them filled. If you skip your appointment, you have to get a new set. So if you wait 6 weeks altogether, you're paying $200 again. Kinda stupid to do so, in my opinion.

I don't like that I can't wear mascara if it has glycol in it (which is just about any kind)...but I don't need any mascara anyways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What's a review without pictures, right? Luck have it the day I took them, my forehead was snowing and my eyebrows needed a fierce shaping. But, photoshopping won't allow you to see the lashes properly and as a makeup lover myself, I want to see all of you, flaws and all. I hope you appreciate the same. Here goes!

My daughter and I, no makeup whatsoever.





My lashes before Novalash:





My top lashes after Novalash:





Side view after (I was trying to do a photo to show off my Bobbi Brown Rose Gold Shimmerbrick, but the lighting was horrible. Camera phone didn't help either!





Overall: I love my extensions. I'll be a user for as long as they continue offering them. I don't like the application process that much, but boy, do I fall in lust with myself every time I look in the mirror now.





I hope this helps clear things up for y'all! This is my first post, but I'll be around. I found this community while looking up Birchbox reviews and I just ordered my own subscription. Totally looking forward to it, and hope to see everyone around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gale (Feb 26, 2012)

I had  lash extensions in Pennsylvania which lasted &amp; I loved until the technician moved.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have tried them 3 times on the west coast.  The lashes were only done on the top lashes, they did not last more than 2 weeks, and the technicians said they charged $150 first time because it took two hours.  (That was the same as back East, so no problem).  However, each of these technicians took only 1 hour-still charged $150, and the lashes were sparsely applied.

I am not opposed to paying for services-WHEN rendered.  Still looking for an honest, good technician in Oregon!


----------



## Rhonlynn (Mar 26, 2012)

I had lashes applied for $80 a week and a half ago, after an exhaustive search. The glue she used was questionable. It smelled like nail glue. She got a drop in my eye. At that moment, I secretly begin to question her. She finished. The lashes didn't pop out like I've seen other women. They were so/so. But, they were gorgeous. Not much after care instructions. I got home and counted them to be under 30 lashes per eye. They were spaced and looked spiny. 

My eyes began to itch 3 days later, and I used perscription eye drops. My lashes began to drop off about 3 days ago, and pretty fast. I loved them for 2 days. I removed with oil, the one's I had left today. I discussed lash extensions at a reputable company, and they said glue is not supposed to smell. I remember her saying, after she did my eyes that she was taught at her beauty school, not certified by a company, which I think is so very important. Get trained by the lash company! I never intend to go back to her. I do intend to have my eyelashes redone. Had I had lash sealor, I could've kept them better. They were going every which way. That has to do with glue and technique.

I am a make up artist student, and I am going to set up an appointment for Friday, for a reputable salon. They charge $250 to apply and $40 to $50 every three weeks. I am a nurse, and it is totally worth it for me. I believe the woman I went to used cheap glue, and skimped on the lashes. She wasn;t certified to do lashes. If I were a few years younger I would get my esthetician's license and do lash extensions. I would take the certification course, also. Infact, it might be something I want to do in the future. I am lash obsessed, but smart. I can do individual lashes, but not like these. I believe some salons that charge a lower price are quite skilled. But check for that certification.


----------



## RaeRae Layne (Apr 25, 2012)

I wanted to let you know about my experience with eyelash extensions. So far almost all of them have been absolutely wonderful! Every time, it's an enjoyable relatxing experience.  The thing is though that in my area (New Jersey) it's been incredibly difficult to find an affordable place.  Most places either don't advertise thatthey do it at all, don't do it at all or charge like $350 to $450+ for a full set...that's ridiculous and way out of most peoples' budgets and certainly out of mine.  So I  had found the most amazing eyelash place in NYC called Ebenezer Eyelash extensions that charges $94 for a full beautiful gorgeous set.  The only drawback for us out of towners is that we have to take multiple trains , pay train fare, or brave crazy traffic and take forever to get into the city...it's just too out of the way..but for the longest time I couldn't find a better place.  I then tried to have a stylist come to me to do the lashes and while it was a little more expensive, i thought, let me give it a try.  While a very nice woman, she used NOVALASHES on me (the NYC place always used XTreme Lashes) and the NL's were not as good. Perhaps it was her inexperience or the application but my eyelash extensions took like 3 hours to do (ordinarily in NYC takes about 1 hr 15 mins) and they were sticking together and CRUNCHY!! it was like my eyelashes were glued together....they were scratchy, glued together and tore my real eyelashes aprt....so I never had the nice lady come back.  I went back to NYC for the next year every so often but finally found a very affordable place close to my home (in fact IN MY TOWN) that recently stated to do professional lash extensions and let me tell you, they're gorgeous, full, thick, fantastic and I keep getting compliments on them! I highly suggest anyone who's reading this who might be on the fence about it, go and try it for themselves as long as it's at an affordable price with an experienced technician.  I absolutely love how they make me feel and love how my eyes pop without even having to wear mascara!!! xox


----------



## Angelique (Sep 19, 2012)

I say nay. My lack of lashes has always made me a bit self-conscious. Getting fake lashes done professionally was out of my financial range and I simply did not have the patience to learn how to apply them myself (did it a few times, look average at best). A friend of mine referred me to Latisse - it is the same medication glaucoma patients use. The results have been amazing, I can definitely vouch for it.

Link removed..


----------



## JNiccolai (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd try extensions at least once....so if anyone knows of a place near the pittsburgh area that does them affordably, let me know!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful, Mar.  Those photos convinced me- I have to get some.  I just have to locate a decent place, which shouldn't be too difficult.  I live next to a major city.


----------



## stephsmith (Feb 3, 2013)

Try an eyelash enhancer/grower. EnvyDerm Eyelash Enhancement and Conditioning Black volum mascara grows your lashes up to 62%. Its proven to work and the best part is it is all natural products. So in other words, completely safe.


----------



## MomToTwo (Feb 14, 2013)

I am wondering if there are any that will stay on when you swim? My daughter has trich and I'mlooking for a way to help replace the ones she has pulled out.....


----------



## JillianOwens (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey Ladies.

Iâ€™m new here, but I already have a question...

Why hasn't anyone mentioned Latisse for eyelashes?  It is around the same price as fake lashes and it last longer.  According to RealSelf, 83% of patients enjoy the results, which seem to be quite positive.  Some women even mention that they get satisfactory results with using approximately Â½ of what they were prescribed, which would make it much more affordable.  It would appear they have a "Worth the Cost" stance. 

Anyone care to share why this isn't being mentioned? If I missed something which explains it, my apologies, it just seems like it could go hand-in-hand with fake eyelashes.

Thanks!


----------



## Brose (Dec 15, 2013)

No and I did have eyelash extensions. They looked beautiful for about 2 week but you have to be very careful about them. It was hard to clean my eye makeup.


----------



## gexton71 (Jan 16, 2014)

Do you recommend any shows to attend where you can learn techniques to apply lashes?


----------



## DaisyJ123 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have used Eyelash Extensions and they are awesome when we talk about price


----------



## lash-emporium (Apr 14, 2014)

It's not only the glue that is used that determines the length of time that eyelash extensions last, just as important is the skill of the Lash Artist in selecting the right lash to bond to. Each eyelash has a natural growth cycle and will usually fall after about 6 weeks to be replaced by a new one. If the extensions are bonded to lashes that are about to fall anyway then it does not matter about the durability of the glue. The major causes of extensions dropping prematurely are; the use of oil or glycol based cleansers (baby wipes, MU removal wipes), using oil based makeup on top of the extensions (waterproof mascara) or simply choosing too long and heavy a lash extension in the first place. 

There are products designed specifically to care for your eyelash extensions from most major suppliers (including us) such as water based mascara/eyeliner, cleansing pads and coating sealant to protect the glue bond. On a personal note I have worn extensions for 7 years and top-up every month, I love them and can't imagine not having them now.


----------

